# Wheels To Prevent Rear Drag



## matt (Apr 18, 2007)

My 28RSS has the rear end scrape and the rear syairs scrape as I back into my driveway. I now use boards to make a ramp in the low spot to prevent damage. I have also scrapped some other driveways while pulling. 
Has any one added wheels to rear end? What should they be made of ? Swivel 360 degrees ? How log do they need to be so I will also avoid scrapping stairs ?
How much height would I get by turning the axel ? What would that cost?

Thanks for any info Matt


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I've never heard of adding wheels, so I'll be curious as to what others say about that.

We replaced our rear step with a double 7" drop. It gave us about 4 extra inches of clearance and haven't scraped them yet.

We were quoted about $400.00 for an axle flip, but don't think we need it now. Someone else here had it done for much less money, I just can't remember who it was. We were told that because we have the Kargoroo, that the ramp would just be way too steep after a flip, and I understand that everything gets raised about 4" off the ground, including your outdoor cooktop


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello









We to have a 28RSS and I was also dragging the rear step everywhere we went. I was extremely concerned about ripping the rear corner of the camper open.

I changed the rear step to a double and gained 4 quick inches. I also changed to 15 inch rims with taller and wider tires. This gained another inch or two and more stability. It made a huge difference with just these two easy fixes. As you can see in the bottom photo, the angle from the bottom of the tires to the rear bumper shows the step is almost clear from dragging as compared to the upper picture.

We do mostly dry camping all over in the Rockies on some fairly rugged roads and so far I am very satisfied with where I can get the camper. I rarely drag now as before I could not get over a dirt clod or snow ball it seamed like.

BEFORE









AFTER









Take care!
Tony


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony, maybe its just my eyes but the TT looks higher is the "BEFORE" photo


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I bolted these to my 25rss as well as replaced the rear stabilization jacks.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=4578


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony,
Your new rear step is so much more low profile than our new one. Yours is almost flush with the skirt. Is it a double and what is the drop on it? (space between steps?)

I'm not complaining, as ours were covered under warranty, but just curious...








Thanks!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Matt hope some of this information is helping you some.

Dawn, the step is a two step with the same step height per step as the three step. It is just a little narrower so I filled the space with washers. I mounted it just as high as I could to the bottom of the floor. Stepping down from the second step to the ground can be a little high at times so I do keep one of those green lawn sprinkler control covers inside to use as the third step if needed. They work great and you can pick them up at any hardware store. I flip it upside down inside the camper near the rear door and set the trash can in it. If I need it for a step it is right there if not it is out of the way. Many times the two step is just fine depending on the ground slope in the camp spot. I am just real happy to not be dragging the step anymore.

Wolfwood, it is an illusion in the photos. It is actually about 6 inches difference to the bottom of the rear step in the after photo compared to the before photo. The actual frame height only changed about 2 inches due to the rims and tires. The other 4 inches was only the rear step changing. That is all I needed to get into some really cool places.

Take care all!








Tony


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

Matt said:


> My 28RSS has the rear end scrape and the rear syairs scrape as I back into my driveway. I now use boards to make a ramp in the low spot to prevent damage. I have also scrapped some other driveways while pulling.
> Has any one added wheels to rear end? What should they be made of ? Swivel 360 degrees ? How log do they need to be so I will also avoid scrapping stairs ?
> How much height would I get by turning the axel ? What would that cost?
> 
> Thanks for any info Matt


We too had the same problem. Then when we where in Cheyenne, WY last summer there was a dip in the road at an intersecetion and sure enough it draged the step, ripping the step and the jack almost off the camper. We had to replace the jack right away then when we got home we had a two step put on and quess what no more dragging. Should have done that a long time before then, would have saved a lot of touble.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Matt,
I have heard of the rear wheel thing before, but I've also heard it is not recommended because it takes the weight off of the tires and puts it on the end of the frame, but essentially that is what is happening every time you scrape. I would think if it is just a light scape when you are going in the driveway, some heavy duty casters to just keep the step off the ground might help...but try at your own risk.

Also, I just realized one more change they made to the '07's...both of my steps are 2 steps instead of 3, but by looking at my rear step I do believe it has kissed the ground lightly!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Make sure to put very small wheels back there.. The wheels will lower your departure angle.. The wheels will touch before the frame will touch without wheels. So your actually losing some clearance with the wheels..

Carey


----------

